# socketserver



## lynx (11. Sep 2003)

hi,

ich hab n problem mit ServerSocket...
wennn ich versuche mittels:

	try 
		{
		serverSocket = new ServerSocket(PORTNUM);
		System.out.println("Socket Server up and running ...");
		}
	catch (IOException e) 
		{
		System.err.println("Exception: couldn't create socket");
		System.exit(1);
		}

erhalte ich immer die fehlermeldung !!
hab schon versch. ports versucht... auch 0 !

geht das ueberhaupt unter windows xp????

greety lynx


----------



## mariopetr (11. Sep 2003)

versuche mal


```
Socket getClient() throws Exception
{
  ServerSocket server=new ServerSocket(m_port,m_timeout);
  return server.accept();
}
```

wenn du das timeout auf 0 setzt, beokommst du auch keine timeout execption


----------



## lynx (11. Sep 2003)

hmm funzt leider nicht. 

trotzdem danke


----------



## mariopetr (11. Sep 2003)

geht das etwas geneauer?


----------



## lynx (11. Sep 2003)

hm natürlich:

also ich hab eifnach noch TIMOUT bei meinem code hinzugefügt ... 
also so:

	try 
		{
		serverSocket = new ServerSocket(PORTNUM, TIMEOUT);
		System.out.println("Socket Server up and running ...");
		}

und so definiert

private static final int TIMEOUT = 0;

aber wenn ichs starte erhalte ich

Exception: couldn't create socket

sollte noch erwähnen das ich noch relativ neu in java bin... ^^


----------



## mariopetr (11. Sep 2003)

kann es sein, das dein port unter 1024 liegt oder auf dem port schon ein dienst laeuft?


----------



## lynx (11. Sep 2003)

wie schon gesagt, ich hab schon verschiedene Ports versucht auch 0 ! (laut doku sollte es dann einen freien port aussuchen...)
-firewall deaktiviert und ausgeschaltet...

oder meinst du was anderes??


----------



## mariopetr (11. Sep 2003)

seltsam.

als nicht-root darf man eigentlich alle freien ports ueber 1024 oeffnen. uu bist du ein user der keine ports oeffnen darf, dann sollte das aber im trace stehen. bei mir funktioniert der code (port=20000, timeout=0) wenn ich als nicht-root angemeldet bin.


----------



## lynx (11. Sep 2003)

hmm ich bin root.

von hier ist das script: (is im moment noch dasselbe wills dann aber umbauen...)

http://www.mut.de/media/buecher/Java2/data/18.html#537019

ich hab noch n anderes script versucht son art chatserver. ist ja fast dasselbe...
dort krieg ich die fehlermeldung
java.net.SocketException: Unrecognized Windows Sockets error: 10106 create

das is von
http://www.flashforum.de/archiv/topic/73150-1.html

villeicht hilfts ja...


thx


----------



## DTR (12. Sep 2003)

Könntest du mal posten um was für eine IOException es sich genau handelt.


----------



## lynx (12. Sep 2003)

sorry versteh nicht ganz was du meinst...  :?: 
es wird einfach das 
Exception: couldn't create socket
von 
 catch (IOException e)
{
System.err.println("Exception: couldn't create socket");
System.exit(1);
}
ausgegeben

(beim starten)


----------



## mariopetr (12. Sep 2003)

wie waere es, den messgaetext der exception zu benutzen?


----------



## lynx (12. Sep 2003)

hmm aso  

dasselbe wie beim anderen scipt also:

java.net.SocketException: Unrecognized Windows Sockets error: 10106 create


----------



## lynx (12. Sep 2003)

hmm habs rausgefunden 

es lag an JOE ... !

ohne joe gehts mit nicht 

trotzdem vielen dank


----------

